# update from 2.6.38-r6 to 2.6.39-r3 broke stuff

## lyallp

After the update, I lost XF86MonBrightnessDown and XF86MonBrightnessUp key symbols, which I use to bind to a brightness control script with my fluxbox keys assignments.

I fixed this by determining the keycodes using 'xev' and then creating an ~/.Xmodmap file

```
keycode 101 = XF86MonBrightnessDown

keycode 212 = XF86MonBrightnessUp

```

 and putting 

```

if [ -f "${HOME}/.Xmodmap" ]

then

   /usr/bin/xmodmap "${HOME}/.Xmodmap"

fi
```

 in my ~/.Xsession file.

However, I would like to know if these keys are standard and have been 'missed' or they are obsolete and replaced by something else. It should be noted that both keycodes where unassigned in my configuration.

The other thing that broke was that I used files located in 

```
/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/*
```

 to control my LCD backlight brightness.

This went missing.

I found them in 

```
/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/backlight/acpi_video0/*
```

 instead. Not quite so 'friendly'.

Whilst I know where the controls are now, I am concerned that they keep moving with each kernel release - that's 3 kernel updates in a row I have had to find or enable modules to find these controls.

Where should I expect to find these controls in a consistent manner?

Of course, if either of these are a bug, I am happy to raise one, I just want to make sure it is a bug, not a lack of my understanding, before doing so.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello lyallp.

have u just updated your kernel or did you reemerge something nessessary after this update?

bye gentux

----------

## lyallp

Updated my kernel version.

There may have been a few system updates afterwards, but the missing brightness controls are kernel related.

Unsure about the X keys.

Rebooted and bingo. Stuff gone or moved.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

yes u are right.

after all kernel updates u have to reemerge your xf86-[video,input]-* stuff and also your xorg-server xorg-drivers mesa and libdrm if u use it. And try /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

maximum success gentux

----------

## lyallp

Awesome. Found the controls in /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

This looks much more promising with regards to staying put in the future.

Thanks!

Regarding my key bindings, I do not understand why they went missing but my workaround seems to be ok.

I admit, my little test and execute of the .Xmodmap file in my .Xsession file is superfluous as the session startup in /etc/X11/Sessions loads it.

I have checked the session startup files and there are no system level modmaps at all, so I guess the mappings disappeared in the latest update to X11.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Congrats  :Smile:  and please send us Europaens a little bit sun. here the summer has not deserve the name. 

maximum fun gentux

----------

